
Why Google Just Got Hit with a Record $5B Fine - hippich
https://gizmodo.com/heres-why-google-just-got-hit-with-a-record-5-billion-1827683622
======
nikonyrh
I wonder what kind of criteria Apple has for phone manufacturers in this
regard ;) Are they more permissive?

------
mhkool
in simple words: Google got fined for the same reason Microsoft got fined many
years ago when then enforced Internet Explorer on Windows.

